# Rockstand



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about buyin one of these babies

http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop_image/product/34055-rockstand-multiple-guitar-stand-for-5-electric-bass-guitars--large.jpg

I have 5 Guitars, all on currently on Hercules stands, I'd have to keep my Jackson on the Hercules though I think, but this should help clean up my practice space a bit......thoughts?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't attest to that particular model, but the concept is very practical, convenient, and space saving. There have been a few in studios and other man caves I've seen lately. There are lots of variations on the design, and some nice homemade ones floating around cyberland. I figure on making one this summer if other jobs don't take up my time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> I'm thinking about buyin one of these babies
> 
> http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop_image/product/34055-rockstand-multiple-guitar-stand-for-5-electric-bass-guitars--large.jpg
> 
> I have 5 Guitars, all on currently on Hercules stands, I'd have to keep my Jackson on the Hercules though I think, but this should help clean up my practice space a bit......thoughts?


+1 - I love 'em. I've got a 7-guitar stand I use at home and I have a 3-guitar stand that I use for live performances. They're much better than individual stands because they take up less space and better than 3-guitar tripod stands because they're better balanced and you can actually reach all the guitars without having to go behind stuff. Too many times, I've taken a guitar off a 3 guitar tripod only to have the weight of the remaining two guitars pull the stand over. Rockstands are all I use these days for multi-guitar use.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have one that holds five guitars, although i manage to fit seven on it.
my spouse wants me to install wall mounts to 'display' my guitars. she sees my instruments as part of our decor.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I hang my guitars....gets them off the floor and frees up space... less clutter since I play in my living room. The man cave isn't completed yet and won't be for some time so space is valuable.

I do have a Hercules stand i use when I am playing however.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i am a man, and i suppose my basement studio and bedroom could be called a 'cave', but i have promised myself that i will never, in this lifetime, refer to it as a 'man cave'.

*chuckle*


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bat cave maybe?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> I'm thinking about buyin one of these babies
> 
> http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/shop_image/product/34055-rockstand-multiple-guitar-stand-for-5-electric-bass-guitars--large.jpg
> 
> I have 5 Guitars, all on currently on Hercules stands, I'd have to keep my Jackson on the Hercules though I think, but this should help clean up my practice space a bit......thoughts?


I have that exact stand, and have had it for well over 5 years....it has ended up on more stages and "stage areas" than I can remember and has never let me down. I don't use one at home - I keep all the guitars in cases and am a bit leery of the possible reaction between neck and body finishes with prolonged contact to the foam rubber. I know of others who have taken care of that aspect by using terrycloth where the contact points are (either old towels or old terrycloth bike handlebar tape if you can still find it anywhere).

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use it at home. Haven't had any issues with the contact with the foam rubber. But then I'm not too picky about my guitars. Here's mine with all my PRS SEs and my Tele:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I went from guitars everywhere to nice and tidy:









I have since sold a few and sold one of the stands but yes, they do take up a lot less space than other stands.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's.....a lot....of guitars.....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i am a man, and i suppose my basement studio and bedroom could be called a 'cave', but i have promised myself that i will never, in this lifetime, refer to it as a 'man cave'.
> 
> *chuckle*


Don't use the term for my own place, too denigrating.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps we should start calling it the Gentleman's Quarters?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got a fiver...I mean 5 space guitar rack...

The only thing you have to be mindful of is that some guitars have straight zero-angled head stocks whereas other guitars have a pitched angle headstock...

I try to arrange the guitars so that the head stocks are oriented in such a way as to not knock into together to avoid damaging the neighboring guitar...


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.....some impressive setups there. Anyone combine electrics and acoustics on these stands?


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a 3 guitar version for live performances. Works really well until one of the short foam pieces falls off and gets lost. Pipe insulation doesn't quite fit!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Rock & Roll said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone.....some impressive setups there. Anyone combine electrics and acoustics on these stands?


Actually mine is for acoustics so yeah I can combine it with acoustics. To give you a better perspective:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's a killer jam room!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, great stand. If I take it to a gig everyone else ends up using it :-(


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Dave, that natural LP in front of the pack is gorgeous! Can you enlighten me on it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

'93 STD called "The Natural". Very few of them around and not to be confused with the later Raw Power stuff. Came standard with gold hardware and vintage fret markings/tuners. 498T and 500T crappy pickups in gold (at least I never liked them). It has WCR Darkburst neck and Goodwood bridge at the moment and I believe they'll stay. Great match for the guitar. I've owned it pretty much from new and will likely never sell it.




























bluezombie said:


> Dave, that natural LP in front of the pack is gorgeous! Can you enlighten me on it?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This has got me thinking, having just played a gig (school musical) where I was dancing around a 3-guitar tripod stand in tight quarters changing instruments. Can you put an acoustic on while plugged in through an endpin jack?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you had a right angle connector into the guitar I would think so.



bw66 said:


> This has got me thinking, having just played a gig (school musical) where I was dancing around a 3-guitar tripod stand in tight quarters changing instruments. Can you put an acoustic on while plugged in through an endpin jack?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i keep my two LP copies and my acoustic on the three guitar stand...my warlock hangs on the wall...i love my rack, nice and tidy and my guitars are safe


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

It's a beauty Dave, thanks for the details/pics!


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

More great pix.....awsome gear!

I picked one up today.....Luv It!

http://twitpic.com/4xanu4

http://twitpic.com/4xao4m


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

These are the only stands I trust at a gig. We use a 7 and a 5.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i have one that holds five guitars, although i manage to fit seven on it.
> my spouse wants me to install wall mounts to 'display' my guitars. she sees my instruments as part of our decor.


I wish mine did LOL! She doesn't dis them totally, but I have enough gear around that they tend to be in the way. A discussion always results when there is redecorating to be done. My 3 slot rockstand does help though. Lets me have enough guitars out to keep me happy with out causing too much congestion...
-Mikey


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I gigged with multiple guitars I would have one.

I've considered them in thee past just for playing at home, so I can take out multiple guitars and switch more easily between them.
But last time I did that I just had individual stands, and one double stand set up.

But they are certainly useful.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I just got one of these "multi-stands" last week for my B-Day!!!!

Awesome stuff. Now, next gig I have at least my axes will be right there behind my amp, rather than scattered all over the place. 

Folds up nicely as well.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dwagar said:


> These are the only stands I trust at a gig. We use a 7 and a 5.


Ditto. I have a 7 and a 3. I use the 7 at home and the 3 for gigs. Just enough room for my Acousticaster, a Tele and an LP


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have one of the "five guitar" models.

Works fine for most guitars, but no good for my V.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Where can I get these stands in GTA or online in Canada?
Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jaggery said:


> Where can I get these stands in GTA or online in Canada?
> Thanks


The first place I'd look is Long & McQuade.

As it happens, we were forced out of our home and into rented premises by that F3 in August. Since I couldn't hang everything on the walls in the rental, I bought 2 of the Hercules variety of the stands discussed here. http://www.herculesstands.com/guitars/GS523B.html to augment the other Hercules stands I have. They work exactly as advertised. It looks like I'll need them for at least another couple of months.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

L&M carries rock stands. thats where I got mine.

i saw the hercules ones at L&M when i picked up my rock stand. I can't say I'm a fan. they were much less stable feeling, 2x the price and take up more floor space.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

So how much was the rock stand?
I dont see it on their website.
I will get the fiver.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't recall how much it was. Sorry. I think it was 60-70$

It's cheaper than the 3 guitar stand by Hercules and its about the same size and holds 2 more guitars.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

blam said:


> I don't recall how much it was. Sorry. I think it was 60-70$
> 
> It's cheaper than the 3 guitar stand by Hercules and its about the same size and holds 2 more guitars.


Yeah, that sounds about right. I think I paid $45 or so for my 3 guitars rockstand, and the 7 guitar stand was $85 or so.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Jaggery said:


> Where can I get these stands in GTA or online in Canada?
> Thanks


Axemusic has them online:

http://www.axemusic.com/prodtype.as...trKeywords=&manf=rockstand&strSearchCriteria=


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

rockstands are great but the foam rubber WILL discolour your nitro guitars. I have two of them & it took a while, but they will yellow your finish where they contact at the bottom & neck.

easy enough to fix by replacing the rubber with cloth.....kerchiefs etc would probably work fine


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like the Hercules Tri Stand...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought myself one for xmas after seeing this thread, it works great! This is the 9 slot version, I have 5 electrics, 1 bass and 2 acoustic in it.

View attachment 604


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice collection, sir.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

blam said:


> nice collection, sir.


Thanks man, believe it or not my favorite these days is the Squier CV Custom  There's just something about a Tele and a Vox you know? It also plays like butter.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> +1 - I love 'em. I've got a 7-guitar stand I use at home and I have a 3-guitar stand that I use for live performances. They're much better than individual stands because they take up less space and better than 3-guitar tripod stands because they're better balanced and you can actually reach all the guitars without having to go behind stuff. Too many times, I've taken a guitar off a 3 guitar tripod only to have the weight of the remaining two guitars pull the stand over. Rockstands are all I use these days for multi-guitar use.


+1. I have a 3-guitar stand that I got and use for live shows and it's vastly superior to those tripod style stands. Less space, better balanced, and they're nitro-friendly.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I bought my brother a 5 for Christmas and I am looking at getting two 7's for my "man cave", or as my wife refers to it "the play room".


----------

